# Comcast cable drops analog WILL just as the station shuts off analog!



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

Some here in Bloomington are hopping mad.
Within 2 weeks of WILL's Ch12 analog shutdown Comcast dropped them from their analog cable.

So cable customers don't have to worry? Well throw that myth out the window.

http://will.illinois.edu/tvworthblogging/entry/update-comcast-in-bloomington1/


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sam Spastic said:


> Some here in Bloomington are hopping mad.
> Within 2 weeks of WILL's Ch12 analog shutdown Comcast dropped them from their analog cable.
> 
> So cable customers don't have to worry? Well throw that myth out the window.
> ...


Next time state the whole story - which you obviously didn't.

It's still available - just not on the analog only tier (requires digital cable subscription). You also still have it available OTA. (Digital only)

The analog only subscribers STILL have access to A PBS - just not WILL .


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

The link is there. But there were lots of editorials. I don't think Comcast offered the free upgrade till all the rukus. But even some at WILL were initially caught off guard.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

Here in Sarasota, Florida Comcast dropped WUSF channel 16 from the analog tier, citing the DTV transistion as the reason. 

A few months ago they started moving the history channel, cartoon network, and a few others to digital only. Comcast is whittling away the only reason why I still have them, the ability to directly connect multiple tv's without $5 (or more) extra reciever fees. (I currently have 14 tvs connected in my house.)


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

d max82 said:


> Comcast is whittling away the only reason why I still have them, the ability to directly connect multiple tv's without $5 (or more) extra reciever fees.


 And sadly, the only reason they are doing this is to charge more money, not because there is any technical reason to drop channels from the analog tier.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sam Spastic said:


> Some here in Bloomington are hopping mad.
> Within 2 weeks of WILL's Ch12 analog shutdown Comcast dropped them from their analog cable.
> 
> So cable customers don't have to worry? Well throw that myth out the window.
> ...


Did you even *READ* that article? :nono:


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Sam Spastic said:


> The link is there. But there were lots of editorials. I don't think Comcast offered the free upgrade till all the rukus. But even some at WILL were initially caught off guard.


Really ? when I read it - there were *2* comments from other readers... (direct off your link, btw)


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

I think that the whole point was that in each PBS market, some PBS stations will be dropped from the analog tier, and that can/will happen on ANY cable system in the country. What cable companies, PBS affliates and several members of this forum tend to forget (and need to realize) is that PBS has a large number of viewers among seniors, low income, schools etc. 

ALL of those individuals/institutions have heard the basic message "hey if you have cable nothing will happen!". But it obviously does. Many also forget that in a multi-PBS station market, such as mine (Los Angeles), the various PBS stations all carry separate schedules. So viewers DO lose programming because they cannot afford the extra fees for a digital cable box.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

ercjncprdtv said:


> So viewers DO lose programming because they cannot afford the extra fees for a digital cable box.


That should be a non-issue as the "digital transition" was put off to June 12th to let people get the heavily subsidized digital OTA boxes. If people cannot get a station OTA, they have a choice, get an antenna that will receive the station or pay the cable company. There is no God-given right to receive out-of-market stations.

I don't really like the cable companies, but in this case, I agree with them, just because you used to get one (1) channel that has been replaced by 2-4 does not mean they HAVE to give you what replaces the one (1). If ESPN added 3 channels, do you really think you are entitled to them at no added cost?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sam Spastic said:


> Some here in Bloomington are hopping mad.
> Within 2 weeks of WILL's Ch12 analog shutdown Comcast dropped them from their analog cable.
> 
> So cable customers don't have to worry? Well throw that myth out the window.
> ...


it is avaible as clear qam?


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

ercjncprdtv said:


> I think that the whole point was that in each PBS market, some PBS stations will be dropped from the analog tier, and that can/will happen on ANY cable system in the country. What cable companies, PBS affliates and several members of this forum tend to forget (and need to realize) is that PBS has a large number of viewers among seniors, low income, schools etc.
> 
> ALL of those individuals/institutions have heard the basic message "hey if you have cable nothing will happen!". But it obviously does. Many also forget that in a multi-PBS station market, such as mine (Los Angeles), the various PBS stations all carry separate schedules. So viewers DO lose programming because they cannot afford the extra fees for a digital cable box.


I agree with your point that cable companies are misleading customers that _nothing will happen_. Their timing is awful. If they just waited a year to do this ( a year after the broadcast transition), it'd reduce confusion.

The article is interesting, but I'm thinking in multi-PBS station markets where there are more than 1 PBS within the DMA boundaries (the article here gives an example of PBS from an out of market area.. where its easily distinguished from area serviced to be primary vs. the other PBS station region). In most cases, a PBS affiliate would have no reason be dropped off analog only (when the other PBS affiliate, NBC ABC CBS is still on analog only). That'd be cutting off way too much exposure and potential pledge funding. If the cable company no longer offers analog only, then its another story.

Comcast has been moving out of market stations to digital only (ch.199-ch.260) for awhile now. Atleast cable customers still have access to them. Last time I checked, DirecTV and Dish don't sell and package out of market stations with packages. A satellite customer has to get an antenna and use a receiver (DVR) likely that can tune to over the air signals.


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

MIKE0616 said:


> That should be a non-issue as the "digital transition" was put off to June 12th to let people get the heavily subsidized digital OTA boxes. If people cannot get a station OTA, they have a choice, get an antenna that will receive the station or pay the cable company. There is no God-given right to receive out-of-market stations.


Channel 12 WILL and channel 3 WCIA WERE part of our market till they salamandered it.


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

scooper said:


> Really ? when I read it - there were *2* comments from other readers... (direct off your link, btw)


Newspaper editorials. Some of us live by the web alone. Some like me prefer to read paper. Or listen to the neighbors cry. Glad I can't provide links to some of that.:lol:


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sam Spastic said:


> Channel 12 WILL and channel 3 WCIA WERE part of our market till they salamandered it.


Then your beef is with PBS, why don't you call and DEMAND that they change their contract with the cable companies so you can get what you want? While you are at it, write Dept of Treasury and tell them to cut your taxes, your bank and tell them you want 50% APR interest on your savings account, ....  Somehow, I think they will all get the same response.



> Some like me prefer to read paper. Or listen to the neighbors cry.


Neighbors??????????? :lol:


----------



## Sam Spastic (Mar 5, 2009)

MIKE0616 said:


> Then your beef is with PBS, why don't you call and DEMAND that they change their contract with the cable companies so you can get what you want?


I do not have cable. My neighbors beef might be with Neilson for "gerrymandering" the markets. I get OTA digital.

My beef is with the timing of the cable change to make it look like part of the national digital transition rather than a comcast b*tthead decision.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sam Spastic said:


> I do not have cable. My neighbors beef might be with Neilson for "gerrymandering" the markets. I get OTA digital.
> 
> My beef is with the timing of the cable change to make it look like part of the national digital transition rather than a comcast b*tthead decision.


Hmmmm.... so you are complaining about something that has no impact on you?

Its not Nielsen, its the cable company (and PBS) and NOBODY forces anyone to subscribe, now do they? If its important to get all the PBS stations to someone, they should get an antenna and get them OTA. What is carried on cable is contracted between comcrap and PBS, do not try to lay the blame on anyone else. If comcrap dropped USA network, would you be singing the same song?


----------



## satjoe (Oct 28, 2008)

Comcast has already announced that they will be pulling all their expanded basic an putting it onto a digital tier. They will only be keeping their basic package analog, which is about 18 channels. There is a technical reason and finncial. They are trying to reclaim spectrum without the cost of another plant upgrade. supposedly they will be giving boxes away.You can bet that it will only be promotional in the short term to keep customers quite.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cox is doing the same thing here in Phoenix. They haven't moved any of the LiL to the digital tier, but have started moving channels like TCM and Fox Movies to the digital tier. It would not surprise me if the only thing left analog are the LiLs. My Mom said if they move AMC she will switch to DirecTV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I've predicted that the cable companies will eventually do this - everything but Locals will require a box for digital cable. And if your TV is old enough - it will eventually as well.


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

scooper said:


> I've predicted that the cable companies will eventually do this - everything but Locals will require a box for digital cable. And if your TV is old enough - it will eventually as well.


That makes sense, they can put several (2-4 depending on bandwidth and implementation scheme) digital channels in place of each analog channel. Most cable companies were using 2-99 for analog, if they move 80 of those to digital, they can add 200-350 digital (and HD) channels into the same bandwidth without the excessive costs of completely rebuilding their plant. This is the reason that the satellite companies have been digital from the start, lower bandwidth usage.


----------

